# Brand new Altima floor mats for sale



## tkecni (Jan 21, 2009)

I have some brand new Altima mats in black that I bought for a friend but she just crashed it. Since I can't return them- I have to sell them, anyone that is interested please email me at tkecni(at)hotmail.com

sorry if this is the wrong forum... there are just so many


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

She ruined the Altima? That's so sad =(

How much do you want for the mats?


----------



## tkecni (Jan 21, 2009)

whatever you feel is fair, how does $70 packed and shipped sound?


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

Before I say yes or no I need to know what they are new =)

Are they the OEM mats for the 2008 Sedan? I see there is a rubber option, http://shopping.msn.com/prices/weat...:weathertech-floor-mats-nissan-altima-2008-08

Kind of interested in getting the nice anti-Ohio weather ones here:
http://www.weathertech.com/store/mv...=52&VehId=500&Year=2008&VehOptChoiceIds=9,731

The main reason I am interested in them is that with my foot resting on the mat and moving side to side (brake and accelerator) it's worn down the carpeting. I only cleaned it last fall and it did come out, but I do like to be prepared!


----------



## tkecni (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are some pretty fancy ones! But no... they are the OEM carpet ones with the "Altima" logo embroidered on them... and yes, they are for the 4 door model....


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

I can't find the OEM ones online, do you know where you bought them?

Ideally I'd like to have an OEM spare and a weather guard. My biggest problem is the dirt getting into the carpeting causing them to wear.


----------



## tkecni (Jan 21, 2009)

here is what they look like,...

Floor & Cargo Mats Parts and Accessories for 2007 Nissan Altima

they are the Carpeted Charcoal mats, it is the full set and I bought them new from the Nissan dealer.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the charcoal interior as well so this would work. If they're $90 retail do you think you could get them to me for a little cheaper then $70?


----------

